# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ηλικία Μακάο  (  Macaw )

## Steliostz

Πως  μπορούμε να  καταλάβουμε πόσο χρονών  είναι ένας  μακαο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Από το δακτυλίδι που φέρει στο πόδι του. Συνήθως αναγράφεται το έτος γέννησης.

----------


## Steliostz

Εννοώ  από   τα χαρακτιρηστικά του αν δεν έχεις δαχτυλίδι   πως μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε ?  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι ο Μακαω αρχιζεις να ανησυχεις για το πως βρεθηκε το πτηνο στα χερια σου και μετα για την ηλικια του.

----------


## xasimo

Καλησπερα Στελιο! Το πηρες απο πετ σοπ ή στον χαρισαν?

----------


## Steliostz

ο παπαγάλος  εχει  δαχτυλίδι    και  ειναι αγορασμενοσ   απο   εκτροφεα ..    επισεις  εχει  τεστ   DNA  απο ισπανια  ..  και ξερω την ακριβης  ηλικια του .. Απλα  ρωτάω   αν υπαρχη καποιο χαρακτιριστικο πανω   στο  πουλι που να προδιδει την ηλικια του   ..αν δεν εχει   καποιο δακτιλιδι  και   δεν  ξερουμε   την ηλικια του !

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει. Όταν τα πουλιά εμφανίσουν τα ενήλικα χαρακτηριστικά τους δε ξέρουμε τι ηλικία έχουν.

----------


## erithacus

> ο παπαγάλος  εχει  δαχτυλίδι    και  ειναι αγορασμενοσ   απο   εκτροφεα ..    επισεις  εχει  τεστ   DNA  απο ισπανια  ..  και ξερω την ακριβης  ηλικια του .. Απλα  ρωτάω   αν υπαρχη καποιο χαρακτιριστικο πανω   στο  πουλι που να προδιδει την ηλικια του   ..αν δεν εχει   καποιο δακτιλιδι  και   δεν  ξερουμε   την ηλικια του !


@Steliostz Τα ρουθούνια τα μάτια και τα πόδια  συνήθως προδίδουν την  δεκαετία στην οποία βρίσκεται το πτηνό...αλλά όχι την ακριβή του  ηλικία...και αυτό από έμπειρα μόνο μάτια  :winky:

----------


## Steliostz

οκ  ευχαριστω  πολυ που μου λησατε την απορια .....  κυριε   erithacus  πος   δλδ  μπορουν τα  ματια  τα  ποδια και τα ρουθουνια   να   διξουν την δεκαετια .. ?

----------


## erithacus

> οκ  ευχαριστω  πολυ που μου λησατε την απορια .....  κυριε   erithacus  πος   δλδ  μπορουν τα  ματια  τα  ποδια και τα ρουθουνια   να   διξουν την δεκαετια .. ?


αν κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά σε αυτά τα σημέια έναν νεοσσό (έτους), ενα δεκάχρονο , ένα εικοσάχρονο κ.ο.κ θα εντοπίσεις διαφορές στο χρώμα στο σχήμα στο μέγεθος

----------


## Steliostz

οκ ευχαριστω !!

----------


## Steliostz

οι μακαο αλλάζουν φτερά ?????

αν ναι καθε ποτε???

----------

